# Test your 1080p with the HULK



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks,

DIRECTV has made a test video available for you to check compatibility with 1080p for your television. This video is available via DIRECTV on Demand. You should be able to find it as: *Test your 1080p with the HULK*

This video is in 1080p24 and should show up on your guide soon if it hasn't yet ..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the heads up Doug!


----------



## Mortifer (Aug 17, 2006)

cant seem to find it...


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks,
> 
> DIRECTV has made a test video available for you to check compatibility with 1080p for your television. This video is available via DIRECTV on Demand. You should be able to find it as: *Test your 1080p with the HULK*
> 
> This video is in 1080p24 and should show up on your guide soon if it hasn't yet ..


Did a search...no problems finding it here.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

channel 1100..
awww, just a trailer..


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, Doug!



Mortifer said:


> cant seem to find it...





Doug Brott said:


> This video is in 1080p24 and *should show up on your guide soon if it hasn't yet *..


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Did a search and found it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

houskamp said:


> channel 1100..
> awww, just a trailer..


Well, what did you expect  .. Yeah, it's just a trailer but it gives you the opportunity to test it.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Well, what did you expect  .. Yeah, it's just a trailer but it gives you the opportunity to test it.


My set doesn't do 1080p24...but WOW, what stellar quality in 1080i deinterlaced to 1080p...


----------



## opie168 (Jun 15, 2008)

sure would be nice to have the 1080p movies available to DL again like before. 

Also when i did a search I tried "1080P" first and that resulted in nothing, and the only way i got it was searching for "TEST"


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Works perfectly, thank you for the heads up. Now if only the Showtime movies I have downloaded would play correctly. It is as if they are being wrongfully forced into 1080p and they are stutter and macro-blocking fest.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

...So my standards are pretty low on this one.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks great, plays flawlessly!


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

mutelight said:


> Works perfectly, thank you for the heads up. Now if only the Showtime movies I have downloaded would play correctly. It is as if they are being wrongfully forced into 1080p and they are stutter and macro-blocking fest.


That could be the case, though the showtime shows are forcing 1080p note they do not have the 1080p logo in the guide like the Hulk trailer. The showtime ones could be encoded wrong, or any number of issues.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Not on the list.

I'll search again tomorrow...


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Still no joy on my Sony SXRD KDS55A2000 -- comes up as "unsupported signal" via HDMI.

It looks terrific via component video in 1080i, but then again that is not the point.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

opie168 said:


> sure would be nice to have the 1080p movies available to DL again like before.
> 
> Also when i did a search I tried "1080P" first and that resulted in nothing, and the only way i got it was searching for "TEST"


Agreed! Was starting to get spoiled there for a while..


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Drat, my tv doesn't support 1080p/60. I was able to get audio but no video. So I watched it in 1080i. Looks nice and audio was great.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

:hurah: They all are just fine on my Philips 52PFL7403D/F7! :hurah:


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. It downloaded fast and played flawless!!


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

this may not be the best place to ask this but I know my tv is 1080p but I get a black screen when I enable 1080p in the reciever could the be and issue with my tv, reciever or HDMI cable?


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

1080p ROCKS! It looks awesome!! :icon_hroc


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

mtnsackett said:


> this may not be the best place to ask this but I know my tv is 1080p but I get a black screen when I enable 1080p in the reciever could the be and issue with my tv, reciever or HDMI cable?


 Goto the Setup and checkout the Miscellaneous Options results!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Plays great on my Sony 52XBR4.  

Why the "H" wouldn't DIRECTV mention the "24Hz requirement" within the movie description? Could save them a lot of calls. I can see many people with 1080P sets upset when it doesn't play in 1080P. :scratchin


----------



## FRANKDK2 (Nov 24, 2007)

ok what am i missing? i cant find it.


----------



## John Nadeau (Sep 6, 2007)

FRANKDK2 said:


> ok what am i missing? i cant find it.


Hmmm.... I'm not finding it either. Is it a version 0x029b thing? I'm still on 0x0290.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks,
> 
> DIRECTV has made a test video available for you to check compatibility with 1080p for your television. This video is available via DIRECTV on Demand. You should be able to find it as: *Test your 1080p with the HULK*
> 
> This video is in 1080p24 and should show up on your guide soon if it hasn't yet ..


Sorry to report but with native on, both HR20-700's on our 2 displayes don't play the HULK demo.
Both res. lights light up but no picture.
I have a PS3 hooked up to the 42" Phillips and it works great, info says 1080P when a blu-ray is played.
The 46" Vizio has a new costo sony blu-ray player connected and it also displays 1080p when playing blu-ray.
No go with this HULK demo.
Seems like D* demo has some problems.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

FRANKDK2 said:


> ok what am i missing? i cant find it.


Here is how I found it:
Tune to channel 1100.
Highlight & select *High-Def*.
Scroll down the list of films a pretty good ways.Films are listed alphabetically.
The title for the 1080p Hulk trailer begins with a "T".It also has the *1080p* icon listed beside the title.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Doug.Download was quick.Playback looks fantastic on the 47" Philips.I will check it out on the 47" LG later.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW
this is the most amazing PQ I've seen on my set out side of a BluRay from my PS3
Absolutely amazing!
My Samsung LN-T5271 looks beautiful!

thank you D*
I luv u


----------



## FRANKDK2 (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Here is how I found it:
> Tune to channel 1100.
> Highlight & select *High-Def*.
> Scroll down the list of films a pretty good ways.Films are listed alphabetically.
> The title for the 1080p Hulk trailer begins with a "T".It also has the *1080p* icon listed beside the title.


I followed each step as listed... still there not there


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

FRANKDK2 said:


> I followed each step as listed... still there not there


When I first looked for the title a few hours ago,it wasn't listed for us.
It may take some time for your guides/listings to update.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are we supposed to be seeing the whole movie or just the preview? I am assuming just the preview, which uses The in the title and the movie is hidding there.. I found it by doing a keyword search for 1080p


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Are we supposed to be seeing the whole movie or just the preview?


It's just a trailer.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks GREAT on my SAMSUNG LN-T5281F LCD!!! 

ROCK N ROLL!!!


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks fantastic on my Samsung DLP (S series)!

Brad


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Pleasantly surprised at the PQ. 

Unfortunately, thanks to the 24 hour rule, I won't be buying any 1080p PPV.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

keyword search for 1080P worked fine for me


----------



## jkusnetz (Feb 3, 2008)

jjn said:


> Sorry to report but with native on, both HR20-700's on our 2 displayes don't play the HULK demo.
> Both res. lights light up but no picture.
> I have a PS3 hooked up to the 42" Phillips and it works great, info says 1080P when a blu-ray is played.
> The 46" Vizio has a new costo sony blu-ray player connected and it also displays 1080p when playing blu-ray.
> ...


Same problem with my JVC 37x688, both lights light up, but no picture. I had to force going into 1080p by hitting {info} This TV does do 1080p although this is the first time I've tested it personally.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Plays great on my Sony 52XBR4.
> 
> Why the "H" wouldn't DIRECTV mention the "24Hz requirement" within the movie description? Could save them a lot of calls. I can see many people with 1080P sets upset when it doesn't play in 1080P. :scratchin


Because EVERY 1080p movie D has is 24hz.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

FWIW it plays beautifully in 1080p/24 on my Panasonic TH-42PX80U, the pannel cant display 1080p but it dowresed the 1080p from the HR22 nicely


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

raott said:


> Pleasantly surprised at the PQ.
> 
> Unfortunately, thanks to the 24 hour rule, I won't be buying any 1080p PPV.


Great picture with Pioneer 5010 but with 24 hour rule NEtf*x


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> FWIW it plays beautifully in 1080p/24 on my Panasonic TH-42PX80U, the pannel cant display 1080p but it dowresed the 1080p from the HR22 nicely


I thought all new Panny 8xx plasmas do "24p"?

BTW, I don't think the the word "downrez" is proper, there is no resolution loss from 1080p/24 to 1080i/60 to 1080p/60.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Samsung LN52A750 and LN46A750 both with Firmware 1009 worked perfectly


----------



## jimb12 (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks great on my samsung and even sounds good too.


----------



## SteveK2 (Jul 6, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> I thought all new Panny 8xx plasmas do "24p"?
> 
> BTW, I don't think the the word "downrez" is proper, there is no resolution loss from 1080p/24 to 1080i/60 to 1080p/60.


His use of downrez is proper. The th42px80u is a 720p plasma. So, the 1080p output from D* was downrezzed by his display.

And not all of the current Panny plasma's do cinema 1080p/24. Some do actual 24fps, others support it via 3:2 pulldown.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

It played flawlessly on my LN52A650 and sounded great on my AVR, no lip sync issues either. My Samsung displayed it as 1080/24 as it began. Looked as good as Blu-ray to me... Thanks D


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great on Sony KDL40-XBR4 w/ HR20-100 via HDMI (1080/24p HD)


----------



## homerdodge (Sep 9, 2007)

We have two displays fed from our HR20-700, through an HDMI switch. The Samsung DLP supports 1080Px24/1080Px60, but the Dell only supports 1080Px60. 

The HR20-700 detects the 1080Px24 support of the Samsung DLP, and outputs the video accordingly. So, the picture looks great on the Samsung but the other display just has a message indicating it can only support 1080Px60. 

Is DirecTv supporting only 1080Px24 or would it provide 1080Px60 if that was all the display supported?

If yes, is the HR20-700 (or any of the other relevant models) in control of whether it outputs 24 vs 60, or is that determined by the source material (e.g., the Hulk trailer for exampe)? 

Thank you


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

SteveK2 said:


> His use of downrez is proper. The th42px80u is a 720p plasma. ...


You are right, missed that detail entirely.



homerdodge said:


> ...The HR20-700 detects the 1080Px24 support of the Samsung DLP, and outputs the video accordingly. So, the picture looks great on the Samsung but the other display just has a message indicating it can only support 1080Px60. ...


If the TV passes the 1080p/24 test, all 1080p/24 shows will automatically play in their native 1080p/24 format, if the test fails, the receiver will convert the 1080p/24 format to whatever the output format in default, i.e. one of the 480p, 720p or 1080i.

In your Dell case assume your default HR20 output is set at 1080i, the end result is 1080p/60, after your TV converts the 1080i/60 from the receiver into its own 1080p native display format.


----------



## betogat (Sep 2, 2008)

Played fine in my 50" panny plasma and in the bedroom 42" LG also. Thanks, will enjoy now 1080p.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm a go with my Pioneer Elite 1140!


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

Will Play on my Sony KDL-40W4100 but no Audio through my Receiver only through the TV


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

HR20-700
Panasonic TH-50PZ85U

Both lights come on, starts playing quick and looks very good.


----------



## cavinny (Sep 5, 2007)

Samsung 56 1080P...my kids jaws dropped. It looked like Blu Ray.

It automatically switched to 1080P mode displayed 1080 by [email protected]
The 1080i and 720P lights both lit up at the same time on the receiver.


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

Not sure how this is a true 1080p test. On my old 1080i Toshiba Theaterwide CRT, it plays (audio and video). On my newer 1080p Samsung LED DLP, only audio...


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

idigg said:


> Not sure how this is a true 1080p test. On my old 1080i Toshiba Theaterwide CRT, it plays (audio and video). On my newer 1080p Samsung LED DLP, only audio...


It is a true 1080p/24 test which is the only format DirecTV has shown any indication of supporting at this time. Other 1080p formats may not even be possible with the HRx series due to the chips used.


----------



## topflight70 (Mar 29, 2008)

The Hulk trailer looks GREAT on my Samsung (LNT4069F), but Premonition still looks jittery as anything (unless I play it as 1080i).

I also still have the 1080P 48 Hours from when it was briefly available a few weeks ago. That plays great as well.

Thought... Premonition is not properly encoded for 1080P.

Anyone else have any input on this?

BTW, I'm running 0x29B on an HR21 Pro.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

topflight70 said:


> Thought... Premonition is not properly encoded for 1080P.
> 
> Anyone else have any input on this?
> 
> BTW, I'm running 0x29B on an HR21 Pro.


The general consensus among some of those who have tested 1080p multiple times with the HR is that if it doesnt currently sport the fancy 1080p logo in the guide, but plays at 1080p its encoded wrong. Premonition would be an example.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

flexoffset said:


> Looks great on Sony KDL40-XBR4 w/ HR20-100 via HDMI (1080/24p HD)


Got the same TV. The very first time I tried to play it, I got sound but no video, till I hit the info button, then the video came up briefly and disappeared again. I then stopped it and restarted it and it worked fine and has every time since(have played it back about 6 or 7 times successfully).

Just wondering if you saw this too or if it's just something flakey on my end(could be my Onkyo 705 playing tricks with it as I have everything running thru it).

Eithr way, it works great now. The picture is absolutely stunning.


----------



## skylox (Aug 10, 2008)

Hulk works fine on my 1080P Vizio. PQ is amazing


----------



## JClore1950 (Aug 28, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks,
> 
> DIRECTV has made a test video available for you to check compatibility with 1080p for your television. This video is available via DIRECTV on Demand. You should be able to find it as: *Test your 1080p with the HULK*
> 
> This video is in 1080p24 and should show up on your guide soon if it hasn't yet ..


I have two Toshiba HD televisons, one a 1080p, the other a 720p. Interestingly enough, the 1080p failed the DirecTV 1080p test, but the 720p passed. Any guesses why?


----------



## mskreis (Sep 21, 2007)

Works fine on my JVC RS1 projector even though it failed the initial test.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks,
> 
> DIRECTV has made a test video available for you to check compatibility with 1080p for your television. This video is available via DIRECTV on Demand. You should be able to find it as: *Test your 1080p with the HULK*
> 
> This video is in 1080p24 and should show up on your guide soon if it hasn't yet ..


looks GREAT here.


----------



## 04Taco (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks beautiful on my Sony KDL-46XBR4. I Have it connected by HDMI (of course) to my HR20-100. I am running 0x29b. Love the PQ. Have actually wathced it a few times. Looks as smooth and detailed as my PS3 blu-ray. I agree with others though that it sucks about PPVs being available only for 24hrs once watched. I think i'll stick with buying blu-rays.


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

looked / sounded awesome on my 47" viszio w/ HDMI


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

ljnskywalker said:


> Will Play on my Sony KDL-40W4100 but no Audio through my Receiver only through the TV


It also worked for me on the same brand and model TV, and I did have audio through my receiver. Looked great.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

As I had already know (but had to see for myself), 1080p/24 not working with my SONY BRAVIA 2500.


----------



## waltmapb (Jun 21, 2007)

The 1080i and 720P lights both lit up at the same time on the receiver, but no picture on my Sharp 52D62U.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

waltmapb said:


> The 1080i and 720P lights both lit up at the same time on the receiver, but no picture on my Sharp 52D62U.


This TV doesn't support 1080/24p signals.


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

Still not seeing it here.

I did, however, find it in the online schedule and queued a download around noon today, but there's no sign of it on the DVR....:nono2:


----------



## RickD_99 (Sep 15, 2003)

Hulk trailer looks great on my first generation Sony KDS-R60XBR1 SXRD display. This TV does not support 1080p natively nor is it 24p capable so my HR20-700 must be sending the trailer as 1080i and the Sony then deinterlaces the signal to 1080p 60. Looks freakin amazing nonetheless and the multichannel audio is kickass as well...


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great on my Samsung 61" LED DLP (1080P). The only thing is it starts out by jumping for the first couple of seconds then clears up.

I tried playing the same video on an old 26" Samsung CRT based HDTV (1080i) and it has a weird jitter. Seems like it jumps up and down by 1 pixel every second.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

87vert said:


> looked / sounded awesome on my 47" viszio w/ HDMI


87vert,

What model vizio do you have.
Mine is the GV47L and I can't get the trailer to play.
Just a blue screen with no sound


----------



## shovelhd (Dec 11, 2006)

No problems at all on my Samsung HL67A750. The issues I had with Showtime DOD downloads at 1080p were not present.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

My Sony KDL40V2500 40" BRAVIA 1080p LCD HDTV Wont play it via HDMI. The unit dose not support 24fps only 60fps. 
I am getting a Panasonic TH-58PZ800U 58" 1080p High Definition Plasma TV which says it does 24 and 60fps. Lets hope so.


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

I posted htis in the issues thread also, but here goes

My TV is Sammy HL61A750 (latest firmware), it passed the 1080p test in setup with no problems, but when trying to play the Hulk trailer, I get no video or audio, and it appears the player is locked up. I do see the 720/1080 lights, but no video/audio. Had to power off the player at the front panel to get video back

I did get the trailer did play once, but my HR20-100 shows it at 480p.

Udate: Trailer will play at 1080p/24 if the broadcast I'm watching is HD, if it's SD, it plays at 480p, windowed.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Not able to find "Hulk" trailer online and send it to a DVR. Guess I will have to wait and do it at home. Bummer....


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

kbxm said:


> Still not seeing it here.
> 
> I did, however, find it in the online schedule and queued a download around noon today, but there's no sign of it on the DVR....:nono2:


Found the reason this morning. After getting the confirmation email, I checked the DVR to see if the trailer had actually downloaded and it still hadn't.

I checked the History log and apparently the download failed because it's no longer available...

Guess there's no more test?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

It is required to have a network connection for VOD or DOD in case you are not aware of that requirement.


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> It is required to have a network connection for VOD or DOD in case you are not aware of that requirement.


Yup, got that.

I've used the scheduler/VOD function before, in fact I downloaded some other content last night and it came down fine.

Just looks like the "1080 Hulk option" is no longer there according to the error msg on the DVR.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

kbxm said:


> Yup, got that.
> 
> I've used the scheduler/VOD function before, in fact I downloaded some other content last night and it came down fine.
> 
> Just looks like the "1080 Hulk option" is no longer there according to the error msg on the DVR.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

So, as I posted before, the 'test' doesn't work on my TV, but I tried it through DirecTV2PC and looks great!!

Also, as of last night (about 9pm) , the Hulk test was still available for download.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks good. Still there as of last night for me.

Just go to On Demand --> By Channel --> 1100 --> New Releases --> Scroll to the bottom of the list and it is there.


----------



## AV_Guy (Sep 5, 2007)

HR21-200 (0x29b): Audio only on my Sharp LC-37D62U. Video appears briefly, but the Incompatable Video Signal message is displayed.


----------



## spearo (Nov 13, 2008)

I downloaded the trailer last night and it played fine, but when I check the display settings on the TV it shows 1080i instead of 1080p. I have a Sony KDL-46XBR5 which supports both 24 and 60 fps. If it played and does this mean the tv supports the format or is it possible it was scaled down to 1080i.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

spearo said:


> I downloaded the trailer last night and it played fine, but when I check the display settings on the TV it shows 1080i instead of 1080p. I have a Sony KDL-46XBR5 which supports both 24 and 60 fps. If it played and does this mean the tv supports the format or is it possible it was scaled down to 1080i.


Did you set up your receiver to output 1080p?


----------



## spearo (Nov 13, 2008)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Did you set up your receiver to output 1080p?


No, I wasn't aware that it needed to be set up. I will set it up tonight and test again. Is it exepcted behavior for it to play at 1080i if the reciever was not set to 1080p?


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

spearo said:


> No, I wasn't aware that it needed to be set up. I will set it up tonight and test again. Is it exepcted behavior for it to play at 1080i if the reciever was not set to 1080p?


If 1080p isn't enabled, it will default to the highest resolution you have selected.


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

I downloaded it last night and checked it out. Wow, it looked great. I was impressed.


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

opie168 said:


> sure would be nice to have the 1080p movies available to DL again like before.
> 
> *Also when i did a search I tried "1080P" first and that resulted in noth*ing, and the only way i got it was searching for "TEST"


It must have been changed since, because that's what i used to find it.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

betogat said:


> Played fine in my 50" panny plasma and in the bedroom 42" LG also. Thanks, will enjoy now 1080p.


Which model Panny do you have? Do you have 1080P/24 support or did the TV convert?
Thanks,
RA


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Looks good. Still there as of last night for me.
> 
> Just go to On Demand --> By Channel --> 1100 --> New Releases --> Scroll to the bottom of the list and it is there.


Today...it was there. Sheesh.

I did a remote schedule through the website and that even worked!

Thankfully so did the test, and it looked VERY good.

Now about that 24hour expiration......


----------



## Daveyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I have an HR21 and 0x29b and I see nothing 1080p in On Demand. is 1080p available for everyone?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

First, is your HR21 connected to your home network? An Ethernet Internet connection is required for DoD.

You can download and watch any DoD on any TV, even a 50 year old SD B&W TV. The only difference is that for most HDTVs (that don't support 1080/24p input signals), the receiver has to convert the signal to 1080/60i, or some other resolution that the TV supports. If your TV supports 1080/24p input signals, then the receiver can send the signal to the TV that way, and the TV will do any necessary conversions.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

I have the HR20-700 and it passed the 1080p test a few weeks ago. It's connected to my LAN (test passed OK) yet when I click on ON DEMAND I get a "1000 (DTV) is currently not available" message.

That's never happened before.

It has 0x29b loaded as of 11/08.



EDIT: I can get to On Demand now.....


Man that 2 min Hulk test is buried in there. I finally found it. Expires on 03/31 too.


----------



## spearo (Nov 13, 2008)

ccsoftball7 said:


> If 1080p isn't enabled, it will default to the highest resolution you have selected.


Thanks, it worked. I selected the 1080p resolution and was able to view the trailer at 1080p/24.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

spearo said:


> Thanks, it worked. I selected the 1080p resolution and was able to view the trailer at 1080p/24.


Good. How did it look? Was thinking about picking up one of these for the bedroom (Tweeter is going out of business...BIG sale).


----------



## spearo (Nov 13, 2008)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Good. How did it look? Was thinking about picking up one of these for the bedroom (Tweeter is going out of business...BIG sale).


It looks awesome. I love this TV.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

skylox said:


> Hulk works fine on my 1080P Vizio. PQ is amazing


Which Vizio set do you have?

Directv's 1080p doesn't work on my Vizio GV47LFHDTV10A.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Woohoo, Looked Great!! TV even popped up a quick box to tell me "100P/24". Sony KDL40xbr4.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

Checked and checked today and cannot find the Hulk test to do the testing with.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

69hokie said:


> Checked and checked today and cannot find the Hulk test to do the testing with.


I have the same problem. Anyone know where they're hiding this test download? Called DirecTV, but they can't help.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

69hokie said:


> Checked and checked today and cannot find the Hulk test to do the testing with.





The Scotsman said:


> I have the same problem. Anyone know where they're hiding this test download? Called DirecTV, but they can't help.


Do you both have DOD working?


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> Do you both have DOD working?


Yes, DOD or VOD works a treat. In fact, I have partly downloaded Premonition and I have tried viewing it on my Sharp XV-Z20000 projector while it is still downloading. That projector is 24 Hz capable and works perfectly with my PS3 in 1080p/24 mode. When I watch the partly downloaded Premonition from VOD, I am getting the same problem many other people have posted on this forum. That is I get tearing at the bottom of the picture area and the sound is only DD 2.0 when the movie was made in a multi-channel format. I am also downloading 'The Ex', which is also apparently in 1080p. I will post an update tomorrow morning when I get to view the movies after they have downloaded.
Cheers
Archie


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I had to send my projector for warranty work and hooked up my Sony 55" back in its place. This HDTV will only do 1080i, but the Hulk still worked great with it. I thought it would only work with 1080p/24.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

reubenray said:


> I had to send my projector for warranty work and hooked up my Sony 55" back in its place. This HDTV will only do 1080i, but the Hulk still worked great with it. I thought it would only work with 1080p/24.


Hi Reuben
Please tell me where you found the Hulk 1080p test. Thanks.


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

The Scotsman said:


> Hi Reuben
> Please tell me where you found the Hulk 1080p test. Thanks.


The name is "Test your 1080p with the HULK!" Channel 1100


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

reubenray said:


> I had to send my projector for warranty work and hooked up my Sony 55" back in its place. This HDTV will only do 1080i, but the Hulk still worked great with it. I thought it would only work with 1080p/24.


It will only do 1080p on a set that accepts 1080/24p input signals. Otherwise the receiver will convert the signal to 1080/60i (or lower, as needed) to work with your TV. If you had a working 1950's B&W TV, you could watch it on that if you wanted.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I did notice that although the picture / frame rate looked great, the status bar looked a little soft. Guess it's time to ramp up the 1080 menu structure, huh?


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

The Scotsman said:


> Yes, DOD or VOD works a treat. In fact, I have partly downloaded Premonition and I have tried viewing it on my Sharp XV-Z20000 projector while it is still downloading. That projector is 24 Hz capable and works perfectly with my PS3 in 1080p/24 mode. When I watch the partly downloaded Premonition from VOD, I am getting the same problem many other people have posted on this forum. That is I get tearing at the bottom of the picture area and the sound is only DD 2.0 when the movie was made in a multi-channel format. I am also downloading 'The Ex', which is also apparently in 1080p. I will post an update tomorrow morning when I get to view the movies after they have downloaded.
> Cheers
> Archie


I found the Hulk 1080p test and downloaded and played it back on my HR20-700 and Sharp XV-Z20000 projector with excellent results. The display confirms 1080p/24 and there is no judder or any problem at all. I also tried downloading The Ex and Premonition. Although they both cause the 720p and 1080i lights to illuminate on the DirecTV receiver, the picture tears along the bottom. This can be cured by setting native display to off, which sets the resolution to 1080i. As many people have posted before, I don't believe Premonition or The Ex are really 1080p. Perhaps we should not assume a VOD broadcast is 1080p unless it is labeled or flagged as 1080p. DirecTV have done well with this new 1080p enhancement, but I wonder what is going to happen with the majority of TVs out there, which are not capable of 24 Hz display.

The Hulk demo fails to play on my Sony KDS-60A2000, which I already know is not capable of 24 Hz.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

IIP said:


> It will only do 1080p on a set that accepts 1080/24p input signals. Otherwise the receiver will convert the signal to 1080/60i (or lower, as needed) to work with your TV. If you had a working 1950's B&W TV, you could watch it on that if you wanted.


IIP, my Sony KDS-60A2000 TV says 'signal not supported' or something when I run the Hulk 1080p/24 test. What do I have to do to make it convert to 1080/60i?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't select 1080/24p and don't do the test (or let it fail and respond to the error to "play anyway"; I forget). But it will work, and because the bitrate for these downloaded movies is higher than what you get over the dish, it will look better even in 1080i. Higher bitrates are nice!


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

IIP said:


> Don't select 1080/24p and don't do the test (or let it fail and respond to the error to "play anyway"; I forget). But it will work, and because the bitrate for these downloaded movies is higher than what you get over the dish, it will look better even in 1080i. Higher bitrates are nice!


I did what you said and it worked. I am now able to play these downloads on my non-24p Sony TV. But what about Premonition and The Ex? Are they actually 1080p/24? If they are, then why are they not labeled as such? If they were 1080i, I presumably wouldn't have to disable 1080p to get them to play. If they are 1080p/24, why is there this tearing at the bottom of the picture when I play them back on my Sharp XV-Z20000, which is otherwise 24p capable? Do you happen to know the answers? You sound like you are in the know.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I believe those are Showtime-sourced, 1080/24p-encoded downloads that aren't marked as such. Lots of people have had problems with those exactly as you describe. We suspect that Showtime doesn't have their "stuff" sorted out yet...


----------



## gwar28 (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you have to be hooked up to an ethernet?


----------



## HereticPB (Sep 19, 2008)

Most of it looked nice though parts were shoddy around the title etc


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

IIP said:



> I believe those are Showtime-sourced, 1080/24p-encoded downloads that aren't marked as such. Lots of people have had problems with those exactly as you describe. We suspect that Showtime doesn't have their "stuff" sorted out yet...


And they don't answer emails from customers either, so there's no way to cummunicate with them to tell them something is wrong. Also, Premonition VOD was in DD 2.0 although the Blu-ray of the same movie is multi-channel. That and SD picture quality on HD channels are the trade marks of Showtime. :nono2:


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

gwar28 said:


> Do you have to be hooked up to an ethernet?


Yes, you need a broadband connection. I ordered a pair of Powerline adapters off eBay and they work perfectly. Now every power outlet in my house can supply broadband.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

IIP said:


> I believe those are Showtime-sourced, 1080/24p-encoded downloads that aren't marked as such. Lots of people have had problems with those exactly as you describe. We suspect that Showtime doesn't have their "stuff" sorted out yet...


Is there anyone who has downloaded a Showtime HD movie and gotten it to play well in 1080p?


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

jeffstra said:


> Is there anyone who has downloaded a Showtime HD movie and gotten it to play well in 1080p?


I believe I can answer yes to jeffstra's question, but there's a catch.

I have an HR21-700 connected by HDMI to a Toshiba 65HM117 TV. It certainly does accept the 1080p/24 signal, and its info button confirms it's receiving a 1080p signal. I have recorded the following 1080p/24 movies off Showtime VOD. World's Fastest Indian, The Ex, Up Close and Personal, Final Draft and the Rise of Taj. But do they play properly? Well, here's the funny thing. When I first switched the HR21 on this morning and pressed list, I tried each movie and they all played fine with the 720p and 1080i lights lit on the HR21. No jerky motion or any other picture problems, however all of them had only two channel sound. I then changed channels and checked some other recordings from satellite and then I went back to the VOD recordings. Unfortunately, they all now have jerky motion. To make sure there's nothing wrong with any of my set-up, I checked the Hulk 1080p test and it played fine. I then went back to the Showtime recordings and they were still jerky. It's like there's a synch issue or something, but the successful Hulk playback suggests it's not something wrong at my end. I hope somebody from Showtime is reading this thread.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

The Scotsman said:


> I believe I can answer yes to jeffstra's question, but there's a catch.
> 
> I have an HR21-700 connected by HDMI to a Toshiba 65HM117 TV. It certainly does accept the 1080p/24 signal, and its info button confirms it's receiving a 1080p signal. I have recorded the following 1080p/24 movies off Showtime VOD. World's Fastest Indian, The Ex, Up Close and Personal, Final Draft and the Rise of Taj. But do they play properly? Well, here's the funny thing. When I first switched the HR21 on this morning and pressed list, I tried each movie and they all played fine with the 720p and 1080i lights lit on the HR21. No jerky motion or any other picture problems, however all of them had only two channel sound. I then changed channels and checked some other recordings from satellite and then I went back to the VOD recordings. Unfortunately, they all now have jerky motion. To make sure there's nothing wrong with any of my set-up, I checked the Hulk 1080p test and it played fine. I then went back to the Showtime recordings and they were still jerky. It's like there's a synch issue or something, but the successful Hulk playback suggests it's not something wrong at my end. I hope somebody from Showtime is reading this thread.


I agree. If we can play the Hulk trailer fine (which I can) it must be an issue with the other movies. It would be nice if someone told us what is going on. If it wasn't for these threads I would not be very happy with D* for offering this great new service that's unwatchable.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

jeffstra said:


> I agree. If we can play the Hulk trailer fine (which I can) it must be an issue with the other movies. It would be nice if someone told us what is going on. If it wasn't for these threads I would not be very happy with D* for offering this great new service that's unwatchable.


Well, I would say DirecTV should be given a big pat on the back for delivering a flawless 1080p demo clip. That proves they do know how to do it. Also from reading this forum, I understand that Showtime is responsible for their own 1080p problem. DirecTV simply broadcasts the Showtime programming (both satellite and VOD), without any changes. In saying that, DirecTV obviously has got it right. It's just a pity they couldn't exchange ideas with Showtime and sort this out.:sure:


----------



## dmaffeo (Jul 12, 2007)

When you click info while the trailer is running. It says that 1080p movies will be available today (11/19) for download. Has anybody checked to see if there are additional offering available today? I forgot to look before I left the house this morning.


----------



## DaddyPhatSaks (Nov 19, 2008)

1080p/24 working great on my Panny TH-42PZ80U with HR22 receiver.

Great forum btw, looking fwd to learning from u all.... :goodjob:


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

DaddyPhatSaks said:


> 1080p/24 working great on my Panny TH-42PZ80U with HR22 receiver.
> 
> Great forum btw, looking fwd to learning from u all.... :goodjob:


:welcome_s


----------



## rally (Nov 7, 2008)

VoD has The Hulk movie listed for download today but no reference to whether or not it's in 1080p.



dmaffeo said:


> When you click info while the trailer is running. It says that 1080p movies will be available today (11/19) for download. Has anybody checked to see if there are additional offering available today? I forgot to look before I left the house this morning.


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

rally said:


> VoD has The Hulk movie listed for download today but no reference to whether or not it's in 1080p.


Looks like they updated the interface and added a bunch more shows/movies, cant find anything that shows as 1080p and they removed the search box.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

:new_popco Tis a shame that the prioritizer will not autorecord "AALL VOD 1080P" searches, you have to add the results to download queue!:new_popco


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks nice on my Samsung HL56A650 DLP!


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks great on my new Panny TH-58PZ800U


----------



## jdm3tz (Jun 5, 2007)

Got a quick question regarding the test. My Samsung DLP (HLT5676S) displays the 1080p/24 video without issue (even tells me it is running at 24hz), but the audio skips every so often. This would lead me to believe the DVR (I have an refurbed HR21-100) can't keep up with the bitrate required to deliver the content. I have the DVR connected directly to the TV via HDMI, and again I discern no stutter in the video, just the audio. Any thoughts?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks to a nudge from some folks over at AVS Forum, I upgraded the firmware in our family room TV (Samsung HLT5689S), and now 1080p/24 is working great for me!


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> Here is how I found it:
> Tune to channel 1100.
> Highlight & select *High-Def*.
> Scroll down the list of films a pretty good ways.Films are listed alphabetically.
> The title for the 1080p Hulk trailer begins with a "T".It also has the *1080p* icon listed beside the title.


I can't find it either.
I don't have a channel 1100, and on channel 1000 > High-Def > All
I only have 2 items listed...
Countdown to UFC 91....
Fred Claus

What gives ?
Am I suppose to have a CE Firmware ?


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

Tebbens said:


> I can't find it either.
> I don't have a channel 1100, and on channel 1000 > High-Def > All
> I only have 2 items listed...
> Countdown to UFC 91....
> ...


Needed to restart after connecting ethernet.
Works now.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Tebbens said:


> Needed to restart after connecting ethernet.
> Works now.


And why is ethernet needed? Will it download using the broadband connection instead of satellite? Because my broadband connection IS satellite & we have a download limit.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> And why is ethernet needed? Will it download using the broadband connection instead of satellite? Because my broadband connection IS satellite & we have a download limit.


An ethernet broadband connection is required, no matter whether the internet service is delivered to your house via satellite or other means. I think it is safe to say the cable that plugs into the RG45 socket at the rear of your receiver is called an ethernet cable. In fact we connect our HR21 to the internet by the use of a pair of Powerline adapters. These can transfer your broadband internet service to anywhere in your house, using your 120 volt electrical power wiring. I hope I am not over-simplifying. I'm not sure about your download limit. It takes us about six hours to download an HD movie and our Verizon service is 3 Mb/s.
Cheers
Archie


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

The Scotsman said:


> An ethernet broadband connection is required, no matter whether the internet service is delivered to your house via satellite or other means. I think it is safe to say the cable that plugs into the RG45 socket at the rear of your receiver is called an ethernet cable. In fact we connect our HR21 to the internet by the use of a pair of Powerline adapters. These can transfer your broadband internet service to anywhere in your house, using your 120 volt electrical power wiring. I hope I am not over-simplifying. I'm not sure about your download limit. It takes us about six hours to download an HD movie and our Verizon service is 3 Mb/s.
> Cheers
> Archie


Should have been more specific -- when I say that my broadband provider IS satellite, what I mean is that it is VERY VERY slow & additionally has a 400 meg download limit per day. Therefore, I apparently will not be able to use the Video On Demand feature as the videos would be too big & take forever to download. Which also means I can't test my 1080p -- what I really wanted to do just to see the picture.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Is The Incredible Hulk 1080P Trailer still available??? I can't find it on either Channel 1000 or 1100.

Also, I had it downloaded to my Now Playing List and it disappeared. Did Directv pull it because they were thru with the test???


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

richierich said:


> Is The Incredible Hulk 1080P Trailer still available??? I can't find it on either Channel 1000 or 1100.
> 
> Also, I had it downloaded to my Now Playing List and it disappeared. Did Directv pull it because they were thru with the test???


Press the blue button to search in the VOD screen. Then enter T-E-S-T it should show up on the list.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Is The Incredible Hulk 1080P Trailer still available??? I can't find it on either Channel 1000 or 1100.
> 
> Also, I had it downloaded to my Now Playing List and it disappeared. Did Directv pull it because they were thru with the test???


It is still listed on channel 1100.Here is how I found it:
Tune to channel 1100.
Select *High-Def* 
Scroll down the HD listings.They are listed in alphabetical order.The Hulk trailer is listed between Street Kings and Vantage Point currently.
It has the *HD 1080p* icon listed with the title.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I found it by going to Channel 1000 and then doing a Search using the Blue Button and entering TEST. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

richierich said:


> I found it by going to Channel 1000 and then doing a Search using the Blue Button and entering TEST. Thanks guys!!!


Same here, but when I select add to queue I get a message asking me if I want to add this channel to my directv channel lineup??

Yes the receiver is seeing the Internet and yes I'm subscribed to everything. Went to directv site and am not seeing anything special there I have to do. Just have the HD DVR receiver and connected up to the Internet....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sartori, you may want to give Directv a call about that one as something is not set right!!!


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

richierich said:


> Sartori, you may want to give Directv a call about that one as something is not set right!!!


Okay its working now, apparently the VOD never got added to my account...

And its looking great on my Panasonic TH-42PZ85U running off of an HR21 Pro


----------



## MALFEITOR (Dec 2, 2008)

So I tried the 1080P and my tv recognized it so I pressed the Info button to confirm. After that though every channel was in 480P until I power cycled the receiver and changed it back to 1080i. Now it is fine but has anyone else had this issue w/h the 1080P selection? I have read all six pages on this thread and did not see anyone with this problem. It might be my tv+av receiver but my manuals state that they support 24hz, 30hz, and 60hz and my a/v receiver supports 1080P through it's HDMI connections. I saw on another site that there was a CE release a few days ago and that it adds Sony tv's support for the 1080P. Well I guess they will eventually make it to the other tv manufactures before there is a official update release for everyone.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

MALFEITOR said:


> So I tried the 1080P and my tv recognized it so I pressed the Info button to confirm. After that though every channel was in 480P until I power cycled the receiver and changed it back to 1080i. Now it is fine but has anyone else had this issue w/h the 1080P selection? I have read all six pages on this thread and did not see anyone with this problem. It might be my tv+av receiver but my manuals state that they support 24hz, 30hz, and 60hz and my a/v receiver supports 1080P through it's HDMI connections. I saw on another site that there was a CE release a few days ago and that it adds Sony tv's support for the 1080P. Well I guess they will eventually make it to the other tv manufactures before there is a official update release for everyone.


So what happens if you try and run the trailer?


----------



## MALFEITOR (Dec 2, 2008)

Sartori said:


> So what happens if you try and run the trailer?


That is what I am going to try when I get home in a couple of hours. I just found out today on this thread that there is a test trailer available.


----------



## MALFEITOR (Dec 2, 2008)

MALFEITOR said:


> That is what I am going to try when I get home in a couple of hours. I just found out today on this thread that there is a test trailer available.


Well it worked for me and looked really good. I think for me it was one of two things: Watched a hd channell and then tried the 1080P resolution or leave the 1080i box selected and then try 1080P.

The first time I tried it I was watching a sd channell and I unselected 1080i for the 1080P only option. So now I have 1080i and 1080P selected for my supported resolutions in the display setup on my HR21.


----------



## DrUnKeN_TiGeR (Dec 2, 2008)

plays on my RCA 42 LCD but is choppy kinda like idk laggy idk what the deal is anyone have any ideas the sound is fine and the picture is amazing but its choppy there is no way i could stand to watch a movie like that it doesnt flow correctly


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What is idk laggy idk ??? I have never heard that term and I have been around awhile!!!


----------



## DrUnKeN_TiGeR (Dec 2, 2008)

choppy kinda like idk laggy idk what the deal = choppy kinda like I DONT KNOW laggy I DONT KNOW what the deal 
please excuse my grammer didnt realize i would be graded on my post


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, you are being graded on your post and you received a D- so better get with the program or you will be suspended from school!!!

Or IDKWTF!!!


----------

